# unetbootin - > not bootable device

## lordcris

hello,

does unetbootin works for you?

i've tried all three version in protage without results.

it gives me "this is not a bootable device. please insert a bootable floppy".

if i download the static executable from unetbootin site - it works without a problem. compiled from source does not.

i've found that the static version creates a file named ldlinux.sys but the compiled from source version does not.

i've also found that the source version has a wrong path in unetbootin.cpp  ->   extlinuxcommand = "/usr/bin/extlinux"; 

on gentoo is /sbin/extlinux

i've tried to file a bug, but the gentoo maintainer turned out to be very unhelpful.

any tips

```
emerge --info                                

Portage 2.2_rc46 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1    

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Nov 2009 11:15:03 +0000                                                       

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                             

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28                                                                             

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                           

dev-lang/python:     2.6.3                                                                               

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                              

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                            

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                               

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r1                                                                            

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                              

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                       

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                             

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                              

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                              

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                           

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                    

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"                                                                  

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ http://gentoo.supp.name/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j6 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage/working"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/dottout /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg kde lm_sensors logrotate mmx modules mozdevelop mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia offensive opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtsp session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification sysfs tcpd tiff truetype twolame unicode upnp vdpau virtualbox vorbis x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel-hda" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
emerge -pv unetbootin dosfstools syslinux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/dosfstools-3.0.5  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/syslinux-3.83  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/unetbootin-377-r1  0 kB

```

----------

## Yttrium

Try to create a syslinux MBR by hand. That worked for me, when I tried to make a bootable USB hard disk (gentoo install) from within Windows.

If you need grub instead of syslinux try writing the grub MBR by hand.

----------

## lordcris

 *Yttrium wrote:*   

> Try to create a syslinux MBR by hand. That worked for me, when I tried to make a bootable USB hard disk (gentoo install) from within Windows.
> 
> If you need grub instead of syslinux try writing the grub MBR by hand.

 

Thanks, but my problem is not creating a working bootable usb stick per se.

I want to do it using unetbootin, compiled ot a gentoo system.

----------

